# 54 incher caught on lake st. Clair June 30 th.



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a 52 1/2 incher.....they are growing daily BTW.

Again...feel free to contact me.

I did not catch either...but others are being caught too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey thats not a fish it's a duck boat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers you got that right...we have a problem with these guys eating our ducks...quack quack, gulp I am thinking going to trying the little rubber toy duck, yellow of course.

I read a report of a one group going 13/16. That is catching 13 out of 16 strikes or releases. Body baits seem to be the ticket while large bucktail spinners are hooking up too. Most are being taken on the boards ( planer boards run out from the boat 50 feet or so ).

This season is starting early...the big ones are always caught later in the fall. ( not to say these are little ones )


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

No picture---I did'nt get a picture of the boat either????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> No picture---I did'nt get a picture of the boat either????????????????????????????????????????????


 You forgot about the snowstorms they get this time of year!!!


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah i cant ever see any pictures of stuff on a call posts for some reason unfortunately


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Strange...I see them ???

Chris whats up ???


----------

